# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Tuyển nữ làm Bột Ngọt Tại Nhật bản

## ninhhanoi

NHẬT BẢN ĐƠN HÀNG NỮ LÀM BỘT NGỌT
*NHẬT BẢN TUYỂN NỮ LÀM BỘT NGỌT* *THÔNG BÁO**Tuy**ển nữ làm bột ngọt tại Nhật Bản* 

*Liên Hệ A.Ninh: 0963.403.357- 0943410186 (Anh chị ra bến xe Giáp Bát hoặc Nước Ngầm cty sắp xếp người ra đón nhé).*


*1-     * *Tiêu chuẩn:*

-          Số lượng: 30 Nữ : Tuổi từ 19 đến dưới 32

-          Trình độ văn hóa : tốt nghiệp cấp 2 trở lên. Sức khỏe: tốt.

-          Không mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm, loạn thị, mắc bệnh run chân tay.

-          Có khám sức khỏe của 1 trong 3 bệnh viện Giao Thông, Hồng Ngọc, Tràng An bản còn giá trị.

-          Đã qua sơ tuyển của công ty.

*2-     * *Quyền lợi và nghĩa vụ của thực tập sinh kỹ năng:*

_a.     _ _Quyền lợi:_

-          Công việc : làm bột ngọt

-          Thời hạn hợp đồng : 01 năm và 3 năm .

-          Mức lương cơ bản: 130.000 Yên/tháng trưa kể tăng ca

-          Chế độ làm thêm giờ, ngày nghỉ, ngày lễ: theo luật lao động Nhật Bản .

-          Thời gian làm việc : 08 giờ/ngày, 06 ngày/tuần

-          Nơi làm việc : Saitama Ken sát với Tokyo Nhật Bản .

-          Điều kiện ăn, ở : chủ sử dụng bố trí chỗ ở, thực tập sinh tự lo chi phí ăn, uống.

-          Các chế độ bảo hiểm thực tập sinh kỹ năng được hưởng: theo luật lao động Nhật Bản

-          Đối tác Nhật Bản trực tiếp tuyển ngày 25 /5/2017, dự kiến xuất cảnh sau trúng tuyển từ 4-6 tháng.

-          Sau trúng tuyển học viên phải học tiếng 4 tháng, rèn luyện sức khỏe và ý thức chap hành nội quy.

_b.     _ _Chi phí : liên hệ trực tiếp về công ty_

*3-     * *Hồ sơ bao gồm:*

-          Hồ sơ theo mẫu của công ty.

-          Hộ chiếu, Giấy khám sức khỏe _( theo mẫu của Bệnh Viện được chỉ định )._

-          10 ảnh 4x6 _(mới nhất)_, Bằng cấp chuyên môn _(nếu có),_ Giấy lý lịch tư pháp của sở tư pháp.

-          Các bằng cấp và giấy tờ khác có liên quan _(nếu có)_.

-          Hoàn thành khóa học giáo dục định hướng và ngoại ngữ tại trung tâm đào tạo.


*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

$Link$

----------

